# Laurent Jalabert & Hawaii Iron Man



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

Looks like Laurent managed 76 / 1787. Pretty good. What surprised me the most was his 26th overall placing for the bike split. (He was 2nd out of "non professionals" though). I admit that I was hoping he would have a much better result there.

At anyrate, still many times quicker than I could have been:


```
76     09:19:58 Jalabert, Laurent       Montastruc      FRA       12/249  M35-39 1149 192 1143 1:15:40  2:00   4:37    1   26 4:45:49  23.5    3:45   19   97 3:10:09  7:16
```


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I was wondering how he finished...I read that he was doing the race..

Jalabert was always my favorite rider....now he's even more so....

way to go JaJa


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

9:19


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

chuckice said:


> 9:19


Yeah, that is really fast...


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

He's still in good shape. Here he is at Ironman Zurich this year


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Wow. I guess the swim really took a toll outta him perhaps. I'm sure he'd have been able to rip the field if the bike leg was first. Or at least, be darn good.

Still, I never knew he was into Ironman races. Cool.


----------



## steephill (Jul 14, 2005)

uzziefly said:


> Wow. I guess the swim really took a toll outta him perhaps. I'm sure he'd have been able to rip the field if the bike leg was first. Or at least, be darn good.
> 
> Still, I never knew he was into Ironman races. Cool.


Swimming 2.5 miles followed by 112 miles on the bike before running a marathon will temper any urge to rip up the bike leg for a non-pro triathlete even for an ex-pro cyclist. The bike leg is very flat and non-technical which doesn't work to his advantage. Also, although drafting is not allowed it happens anyway and when an ex-pro cyclist hauls himself out of the water behind more than 1000 triathletes, he probably found himself on his own for the entire bike leg zipping passed other riders. His bike leg was 20 minutes slower than the best time. He moved up one spot to 75th overall in the official results.

Btw, former pro cyclist (Telekom, U.S. Postal) Kai Hundertmarck (now 38) finished 23rd overall and had the 3rd fastest bike split. He was racing in the pro category.


----------

